# Trialsucht :)



## Icke84 (2. Mai 2007)

hi leute,

wollt mal fragen wie weit bei euch die sucht nach diesem sport geht?

bin siet ca. 5 monaten dabei und meiner meinung nach süchtig 

hatte heute beim essen (klöße mit hänchengeschnezeltem) nen stück fleisch was aussah wie nen schaltauge


----------



## trialsrider (2. Mai 2007)

Icke84 schrieb:


> hi leute,
> 
> wollt mal fragen wie weit bei euch die sucht nach diesem sport geht?
> 
> ...



bin seit fast 7 jahren am biken und kann mir ein Leben ohne nicht vorstellen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## insane (2. Mai 2007)

ich ertappe mich immer dabei, dass ich an jeder Mauer etc. an der ich vorbeikomme gleich anfange zu überlegen, ob ich da wohl hochkommen würde, und mit welcher Technik ich das ganze angehen würde.


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (2. Mai 2007)

Wenn ich mal nicht auf meinem Rad hucke, 
triale ich ständig mit einem Playmobiltrialer über meinen Schreibtisch, 
so vom Handy aus springe ich auf einen Ordner und dann kommt der Monstergap (natürlich mit ner 360° Drehung) auf die Tastatur. 
Wow...! 
Dann kommen jede Menge backwheelhops, bis der Text hier steht.


----------



## KermitB4 (3. Mai 2007)

Und wenn man mit dem Auto untwegs ist, schaut man sich beim vorbeifahren jede Mauer und jeden möglichen Spot an und denkt sich, da muss ich auch mal hin.

MFG


----------



## elhefe (3. Mai 2007)

Icke84 schrieb:


> ...hatte heute beim essen (klöße mit hänchengeschnezeltem) nen stück fleisch was aussah wie nen schaltauge




Hätte es ausgesehen, wie die Jungfrau Maria oder wie Elvis, hättest Du es bei Ebay für einigen Schotter verticken können


----------



## luckygambler (3. Mai 2007)

meine freundin beschwert sich schon dass ich dauernd das bike im kopf hab, aber das ist normal.


----------



## Sunstar84 (3. Mai 2007)

mir gehts genauso wie euch.. meine hände sind auch ständig so dermaßen voller blasen das andere denken ich würd mir den ganzen tag nonstop einen von der palme wedeln.. (trotz handschuhen!!!) und wenn ich unterwegs bin, schaue ich mich nur nach spots um..
apropos.. kann mir eine vernünftige handschuhe empfehlen.. also die dort verstärkt sind wo die fingerchen anfangen.. hab irgendwelche von spezialiced.. aber die sind da zu dünn


----------



## trialsrider (3. Mai 2007)

luckygambler schrieb:


> meine freundin beschwert sich schon dass ich dauernd das bike im kopf hab, aber das ist normal.



das is normal, meine beschwert sich immer über das Fahrrad IM bett!


----------



## hst_trialer (3. Mai 2007)

@ trialsrider

bestimmt auch warum der sattel so weiß ist ...


----------



## Eisbein (3. Mai 2007)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> @ trialsrider
> 
> bestimmt auch warum der sattel so weiß ist ...



   geil.  
ja mir gehts da ähnlich nur problem ist mir geht mitm Leichtathletik genau so. also wenn ich da nur 2 mal pro woche trainiere dann werde ich hyperaktiv, am schlimmsten ist es bei geilsten wetter nen ärtzliches verbot zu haben oder schmerzen zu haben und daraus folgend nichts machen zukönnen.  
In diesem sinne werde ich mich mal an den schulkram machen damit ich noch fahren kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Katze (3. Mai 2007)

ich fahre auch erst seit paar monaten, aber die entzugserscheinungen kenne ich auch schon: konzentrationsschwierigkeiten bei der arbeit weil ich nur ans biken denke, alle mauern auf spot-tauglichkeit prüfen, bremsen an allen bikes auf der straße abchecken, trialvideos als ersatzdroge...


----------



## elhefe (3. Mai 2007)

Ein Vorteil hat diese ganze Fahrrad- und Trialaffinität schon. Man(n) kann sich nach schicken Rädern oder Spots umschauen, ohne Ärger mit der Freundin zu bekommen. Und das nur, weil kein Ti.tten und Ä.rsche dran sind. Obwohl es mir scheint, dass hier einige sich nicht sicher sind, was sie nun geiler finden und wonach sie sich lieber umschauen.


----------



## linus93 (3. Mai 2007)

ich sehe seit ich triale ca 2 jahre die welt mit anderren augen ich denke immer da muste ich mal hin da musste ich mal fahren
wenn ich mal ne woche nicht fahre werde ich unerträglich des halb würde ich schon sagen ein bissel süchtig machts


----------



## jockie (3. Mai 2007)

Sunstar84 schrieb:


> mir gehts genauso wie euch.. meine hände sind auch ständig so dermaßen voller blasen das andere denken ich würd mir den ganzen tag nonstop einen von der palme wedeln.. (trotz handschuhen!!!) und wenn ich unterwegs bin, schaue ich mich nur nach spots um..
> apropos.. kann mir eine vernünftige handschuhe empfehlen.. also die dort verstärkt sind wo die fingerchen anfangen.. hab irgendwelche von spezialiced.. aber die sind da zu dünn



Weniger ist mehr!





Nahtlose Hebo Trial Team...günstig (Bekleidung -> Handschuhe) und saugeil! Hatte mit keinen Handschuhen so wenig Hornhautbildung. Stinken tun die Dinger auch nach Ewigkeiten nicht und das Material ist auch nicht zu dünn, sodass du sie noch flicken/nähen kannst, wenn doch mal etwas sein sollte.
...ansonsten schön noch die Hornhaut immer mit dem Nagelknipser zurückstutzen *g*



Und mal zum Thema: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHR3Csw29Ls


----------



## Eisbein (3. Mai 2007)

jo ich kann mich dem jochen nur anschließen, ich dachte auch erst wow sind die dünn, aber ich habe damit weniger probs als mit den dicken Fox Dirtpaw 06, und es sind auch noch keine rauen stellen auszumachen trozt paletten schleppen und ner menge trial :damuen:


----------



## dane08 (4. Mai 2007)

trialsucht is eine der besten ich hab viele von den genannten "entzugserscheinungen und sie treten ca nach 1 woche ohne trial auf 
genervtheit ,was zum größten teil dann meine eltern abbekommen
hyperaktivität
fühl mich irgendwie unwohl
und alles was an mauern oder steinen da ist als spot zu sehen (das ist aber grundsätzlich der fall egal ob ich grad schon trialen war oder net)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holschi1 (4. Mai 2007)

moin...
also ich fahre jetz auch ca 2 jahre und ich komm auch nicht mehr weg davon...
vor allem hasse ich es wenn ich kein rad hab und nen anderen trialer sehe...da könnt ich immer austicken weil ich dann am liebsten mitfahren würde  

mir gehts auch so wie den meisten, dass ich immer nach potenziellen trialspots ausschau halte und wenn ich dann irgendwelche hindernisse seh, frage ich mich ob ich das packen könnte...

also trial ha mein leben schon ganz schön verändert...
aber im positven sinne natürlich! 

auf weitere jahre der "sucht"...trial is wenigstens ma ne geile droge


----------



## -saiko- (4. Mai 2007)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Und wenn man mit dem Auto untwegs ist, schaut man sich beim vorbeifahren jede Mauer und jeden möglichen Spot an und denkt sich, da muss ich auch mal hin.
> 
> MFG



/signed

Das kenn ich!
Jedes mal wenn ich mitm auto unterwegs bin und kein Bike drin hab sehe ich einen spot, wo ich mir denke... "Da muss ich unbedingt nochmal mit bike hin"
Is echt komisch...




			
				Holschi1 schrieb:
			
		

> vor allem hasse ich es wenn ich kein rad hab und nen anderen trialer sehe...da könnt ich immer austicken weil ich dann am liebsten mitfahren würde



Deswegen hab ich mir jetzt angewohnt mein Bike immer im auto zu haben auch wenns alle anderen nervt ;-)

Aber auch diese Gegenstände missbrauch sache kenn ich... was ich mit meinem handy schon für höhen geschafft hab.. echt hammer ;-)


----------



## MSC-Trialer (4. Mai 2007)

Jo man kann Trial gut mit Drogen vergleichen, weils genauso ins Geld geht


----------



## -saiko- (4. Mai 2007)

Oh ja... das auf jeden fall!


----------



## Rubelnaldo (4. Mai 2007)

insane schrieb:


> ich ertappe mich immer dabei, dass ich an jeder Mauer etc. an der ich vorbeikomme gleich anfange zu überlegen, ob ich da wohl hochkommen würde, und mit welcher Technik ich das ganze angehen würde.



Genau das Selbe hab ich auch!!! Wenn ich hier im Büro mal so um mich gucke überleg ich mir gerade ob ich nen Sidehop auf meinen Schreibtisch schaffen würde!  
In der Stadt bleib ich auch manchmal an Mauern stehen und gucke wie hoch die sind indem ich mich so daneben stelle, sieht Bisschen behindert aus  

Allerdings ist es noch nich soweit das ich im Bett mit meiner Freundin darüber nachdenke wie ich von der einen Titte auf die andere mit nem Backhop komme   

Aber man nimmt seine Umwelt doch etwas anders war... und als mein Rahmen vor 4 Wochen gebrochen ist und ich auf nen neuen gewartet hab, da hat mir schon was gefehlt!!!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (4. Mai 2007)

Holschi1 schrieb:


> ...
> vor allem hasse ich es wenn ich kein rad hab und nen anderen trialer sehe...da kÃ¶nnt ich immer austicken weil ich dann am liebsten mitfahren wÃ¼rde



Genau das.
wenn man mitm trial rÃ¤dchen unterwegs ist trifft man nur sehr selten andere trialer,aber wenn ich dann mal bissln mit meinem dirt radl ne spritztour mache,naja kann man sich ja denken-.-


----------



## Trialside (5. Mai 2007)

Zeigt mir nen Trialer, der keinen Spaß an diesem tollen Sport hat und ich spendier' nen Kasten Bier!!!   
Ich fahre zwar erst nen guten Monat aber mich hat diese "Krankheit" love schon voll gepackt und ich glaube sie wird mich so schnell nicht mehr loslassen...
Ich freu mich schon auf die nächsten Jahre...

Lukas


----------



## Kev95 (5. Mai 2007)

ich bin zwar anfänger und habe noch keinen backhopp drauf aba der reiz manche kleine mauern oda bänke hoch zu springen is zu groß ! hehe ich fahre für mein leben gern.. ich glaube ohne das würd ich mich umbringen!!


----------



## bikersemmel (26. Mai 2007)

Trialside schrieb:


> Zeigt mir nen Trialer, der keinen Spaß an diesem tollen Sport hat und ich spendier' nen Kasten Bier!!!
> Ich fahre zwar erst nen guten Monat aber mich hat diese "Krankheit" love schon voll gepackt und ich glaube sie wird mich so schnell nicht mehr loslassen...
> Ich freu mich schon auf die nächsten Jahre...
> 
> Lukas



Den Kasten nehm ich

ich finde es langsam öde immer:  Mauer hoch Mauer runter. 
Ich betreibe den Sport nun schon seit 15 Jahren und in der Welt hat sich nichts dadurch verändert. 
Immernoch hungernde Kinder in der dritten Welt, Umweltkatastrophen, Skater etc.

Also wofür das Ganze was bringt es?


----------



## KermitB4 (26. Mai 2007)

Oh Semmel, 

was hat dich denn da geritten. Du willst mit dem Post doch nur den Kasten abstauben mehr nicht!

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dane08 (26. Mai 2007)

bikersemmel schrieb:


> Den Kasten nehm ich
> Immernoch hungernde Kinder in der dritten Welt, Umweltkatastrophen, Skater etc.


den vergleich von umweltkatastrophen und hungersnot mit skatern find ich ma geil


----------



## bikersemmel (26. Mai 2007)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Oh Semmel,
> 
> was hat dich denn da geritten. Du willst mit dem Post doch nur den Kasten abstauben mehr nicht!
> 
> MFG



Ah ein Menschenkenner:-9
(Hoffe wir sehen uns demnächst malwieder auf ner session)


----------



## raxx1 (30. Mai 2007)

Also ich senf mal dazu 


Anfangs ist Trial Sucht Pur,später,wenn du alle techniken Mehr oder weniger kannst und es nurnoch um höhe/weite geht,ist es sehr langweilig aus meiner Sicht.

Ausserdem macht man sich soooooo oft sachen kapput,das es keinen spaß mehr macht,und einem das ganze geld raubt wofür man hart arbeitet.

Fazit: Fahrrad trial>Sucks
       Motorrad trial>****s 

Beim Motorrad trial hält nen motorrad unendlich lange ohne das was kapput geht.
Motorrad>gaaaanz selten große,teure dinge kapput.
Fahrrad> gaaaaaanz oft kleine,aber trozdem teure   Dinge kapput.


----------



## NOS-Trial (30. Mai 2007)

raxx1 schrieb:


> Also ich senf mal dazu
> 
> 
> wenn du alle techniken Mehr oder weniger kannst und es nurnoch um höhe/weite geht,ist es sehr langweilig aus meiner Sicht.



du kannst nie genug style haben... also hast du immer neue Herausforderungen


----------



## raxx1 (30. Mai 2007)

naja
mich schockts net mehr^^


edit: Hab ja ne ersatztrialdroge


----------



## NOS-Trial (30. Mai 2007)

solangs nich Fahrrad mit Sattel fahrn is isses ok^^


----------



## raxx1 (30. Mai 2007)

wie Gesagt,motorrad trial^^


ohne sitzbank


----------



## KermitB4 (30. Mai 2007)

Es stimmt zwar dass anfangs ziemlich viel kaputt geht, aber wenn man erstmal so ein paar Jahre fährt, dann ist man schon relativ sicher und kann sein können so einschätzen, dass nicht mehr soviel kaputt geht.

Meistens sind es halt Verschleissteile die kaputtgehen. Aber leider ist 90 % am Bike Verschleiss. 

MFG


----------



## Rubelnaldo (31. Mai 2007)

Das mit den vielen kaputten Teilen kann einem echt die Laune verderben!! Ich hab vor Kurzem nen Koxx XTP Rahmen gekauft, nach 2 Wochen war die erste fette Delle im Unterrohr     behinderte Cola Dosen. 
Also gibts 2 Möglichkeiten: entweder so gut fahren dass einem nix kaputt geht, oder viel Geld verdienen...
Ich versuch mich grad in Beidem, mal sehen was zuerst klappt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

